# Ethics  or None of my biz



## DARLING (Mar 11, 2008)

Several years ago we bought a new class a. We used it for almost 3 years then sold it privatly.  We recently saw it on a DEALERS lot with less miles on it than when se sold it.
The salesman  said that it was a 1 owner & that the owner had traded up to a larger unit.

Honey said it is none of our biz.  I thought that they should be informed about it.

Any thought about this?  Does this happen often?
  :question:  :question: 
Thanks  Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

Contact the Better Business Bureau and State Attorneys office and turn them in.  If the previous owner did it they will find out or if the Dealer did it he will get his come uppance.  Otherwise some poor unsuspecting RV'er will get burned.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

Good advice DL.  The previous owner or dealer may have rolled the miles back, had the speedometer replaced if it is indeed the same rv.  IMO it is your business to report this.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

Rv's are like children.  You can always tell your own.    
Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

i agree Darling but though maybe you may have just seen a listing.  Turn them in


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

IF the odometer has been LEGALLY changed, there will be a sticker in the door jam stating orginial miles, replacement odometer miles and the date that the change took place.   After all, a lot can happen in 3 years.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

We sold it with 42,127 miles on it.  When we saw it again it had 39,700 2 yrs later.
Will go back & check door jam for the sticker.    I would not like to be the one ripped off.
Thanks all for help.
Darlin


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz



I would not like it either. If you dont see a sticker, someone is at fault and should made to account for it. Let us know what you find.

Good luck


----------



## DARLING (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

Will drive past tomorrow after work to see.  With the market like it is, RV's  are not moving very fast. 
Thanks to All
Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

Maybe the previous owner just backed up a lot  .  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

Gee I never thought of that.  I guess I need to mount a 5th wheel hitch to my hood and start going backwards. :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

way to go DL only you would have thought of that :laugh: ooop maybe Chelse, but he has a Class A HE MIGHT HEAD BACK HOME BACKWARD


----------



## C Nash (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

If I go in reverse will I produce gas, well, I know I would but would the MH :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

With modern speedometers, backing up does not roll miles off since the pick-off from the transmission is electric and an electrical wire, not the mechanical cable that used to turn backward in reverse. Backing action adds miles today, the same as normal travel.

As to the "one owner" BS, I suspect that part would be considered to be normal sales "puffery" by most agencies, but not the mileage part. Commissioned sales people who do not lie to sell products are very rare creatures.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

Dangit Kirk, I really had hopes about driving backwards.  Thought maybe I could sell my Dodge in 5 years with Zero miles. :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

I wonder what happened to Darling?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 3/13/2008 6:56 AM I wonder what happened to Darling?



Perhaps the "Witness Protection Program" ? :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

Hi  All
I drove past he lot last nite & i did not see it.  Could not get back into the service area to see if it was there. Will try this evening.
Darlin


----------



## DARLING (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

Hi all
Sorry all no "Witness Protection".
Just got back from Walmart where I saw one of the tech that work for the dealer, & I asked him about the unit, that i did not see it on the lot outfront.  He said that I do not want anything to do with it.  It had SERIOUS issues.  I said like what? Was it in an accident or something?  He said that it had been in an accident, fixed poorly, and many other issues his boss did not want to deal with. So he whole saled it out. He said not to tell anyone where he worked as he could loose his job.  They are a good dealer to work for, not like some he worked for. I just thanked him for his help & his honesty.  I told him that I will continue to keep looking.   
Darlin


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

Sounds like the dealer got "hood-winked" and unloaded it.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Ethics  or None of my biz

Sounds that way to me, too.  Guess they just did not want their name on it.  They really have a decent service dept. Have had service work done there thru CSP.
Darlin


----------

